# Could This Be Our Best Chance?



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With the upcoming Factory Rally nearing, I'm thinking that this may be our best chance yet of being sure that Keystone listening. I'm mean, if we are there talking with them, they will have to be listening, right? Here is what I'm thinking. I would like to come up with a list of 5 or 10 items that we would love to see changed on the Outbacks. Things that are not specific to one model, but things that could be implemented in all of the models. They must be ideas that are realistic and could actually be easily done. After a few days, I'll change the list into a poll and we can vote for the top few and see what happens. I'll start the list below, please simply copy the last updated list and paste it into your reply.

1. Black and Gray tank rinser (ie, Quickie Flush)
2. Built in (hard wired) 30 amp surge protector (example)
3. Electric Tongue Jack
4. Change all interior lights over to LED lights
5. Lifting struts for accessing the storage space below the queen beds


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

1) Quality tires installed on all Outbacks
2) Reinforced rear bumper with reciever installed
3) All alum. front end cap


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

On the larger, higher end Sydney's at least, how about: a range hood vent, battery cut-off switch, step light, black tank rinse, and 16" tires/wheels. I've added all of these items to my rig and very inexpensively. Oh, yeah, I could go for a stronger, walk-on roof. PCM


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

1. full size pushout on bunkhouse's and other models not just Sidneys
2. full size tubs
3. more cargo space
4. no more metal blinds
5. fantastic fan in living area


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

How about building unit that doesn't delaminate within a year or two.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

So Far we have:
1. Black and Gray tank rinser (ie, Quickie Flush)
2. Built in (hard wired) 30 amp surge protector (example)
3. Electric Tongue Jack
4. Change all interior lights over to LED lights
5. Lifting struts for accessing the storage space below the queen beds 
6. Quality tires installed on all Outbacks
7. Reinforced rear bumper with reciever installed
8. All alum. front end cap
9. range hood vent 
10. battery cut-off switch
11. step light
12. How about building unit that doesn't delaminate within a year or two. 
13. full size pushout on bunkhouse's and other models not just Sidneys
14. full size tubs
15. more cargo space
16. no more metal blinds
17. fantastic fan in living area
And mine: 
18. Water filteration system
19. higher grade rubber roof
20. abs spare tire covers
21. ladder on the Syds
22. 8 gallon water heater
23. Better tires (bears repeating)
24. No delamination (also needs repeating)
23. 2 year warranty like (K-Z)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about you print off the post from Johnathan and ask them what they can do to resolve it....one THEIR dime or at least 50/50 split.

Seriously...this is a bigger problem than having them install other options. See if they can really listen to Outbackers.com members. We send a LOT of business their way...they should be willing to step to the plate and resolve this situation.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry297305


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How about you print off the post from Johnathan and ask them what they can do to resolve it....one THEIR dime or at least 50/50 split.
> 
> Seriously...this is a bigger problem than having them install other options. See if they can really listen to Outbackers.com members. We send a LOT of business their way...they should be willing to step to the plate and resolve this situation.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry297305


X2!!
I think it's a wonderful idea to try to help one of our own...

I would also like to suggest that you ask about the ongoing delam issues with the units that are now out of warranty...that is so not right!








Let's hear it for our Outbacker Ambassadors


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

How about some kid of meter device for the propane tanks so yo know when they are getting low
I know my father in law has one on is panel along with the battery and hot water heater etc...
just a thought

Willie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

May be best to print it off and hand it to them either at the beginning or end of the tour. Seems like we wouldn't want to put them on the defensive but would like the opportunity to discuss them nonetheless. Perhaps we could send it to them in advance.... Of course, that could give them the opportunity to cancel the tour on us and, since we planned a whole Rally around that event, that would really be self-defeating behavior.







What thoughts do other Outbackers have?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The problem is if they were to do all of that the price would go up. They probally offer most of those options on other models. Higher end models. It would be like a Ford Pinto with a built in Navigation system, power everything, a V-8 and leather....then it would not be a pinto, it would be a Lincoln town car.

but since were adding....deck plates to acess the propane tanks without taking off the cover.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Great Idea..you've got most of mine covered but I'd add scissor jacks and a light on both sides of the front pass through storage area


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

These would be GREAT if the factory would install these, but what fun would that be? I just installed the 30 amp surge protector last night. I enjoy doing my own mods. Plus, imagine how much extra they would charge for these.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> The problem is if they were to do all of that the price would go up. They probally offer most of those options on other models. Higher end models. It would be like a Ford Pinto with a built in Navigation system, power everything, a V-8 and leather....then it would not be a pinto, it would be a Lincoln town car.
> 
> but since were adding....deck plates to acess the propane tanks without taking off the cover.


I agree the price would go up and people would start to look at other models. What some people would love to have on their models is not as important maybe to other members. I think the list really needs to get down to what does 99% of the people go out and add or change to the camper. I do think struts on the lift up queen is necessary as it seems everyone eventually adds it to make the storage usable under the bed and other competitors have them such as Jayco. I also think something simple is the large closet space not used to its capacity and most people end up putting shelves, slide outs, tubs, etc. It also seems that everyone eventually switches that tip out drawer to maximize more drawer space with a regular one. Lastly, it seems many of us either buy the cutting board and put the rubber feet on or they have been buying the stove cover for added counter space and for keeping stove clean and covered or giving a usable sink cutting board cover.

Interior list that I think many owners have spent their own money on:

Struts for queen bed
Closet space
tip out drawer to regular drawer
cover or cutting board for the stove or sink

Again, I think the list needs to include reasonably priced items and ones that really most owners have done.

Cristy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> Again, I think the list needs to include reasonably priced items and ones that really most owners have done.
> Cristy


Thanks for re-pointing that out Cristy. The idea behind this was to get an idea of a few, reasonably priced items that maybe Keystone could add to the units to make life much easier on us, the end user. Yes, problems can and due occur. Unfortunately frames can fail over time. I agree that it kind of perplexing that it has occurred on more then one occasion with the same year / model of OB. But how is going to the factory, having what I'm sure is going to be a fun tour of the facility and having lunch on Keystone, then complaining about frame failure or delamination going to help solve those problems?

I believe that this is what we have so far:

1. Black and Gray tank rinser (ie, Quickie Flush)
2. Built in (hard wired) 30 amp surge protector
3. Electric Tongue Jack
4. Change all interior lights over to LED lights
5. Lifting struts for accessing the storage space below the queen beds
6. Quality tires installed on all Outbacks
7. Reinforced rear bumper with receiver installed
8. All aluminum front end cap
9. range hood vent
10. battery cut-off switch
11. step light
12. full size slideout on bunkhouse's and other models not just Sidneys
13. full size tubs
14. more cargo space
15. no more metal blinds
16. fantastic fan in living area
17. Water filtration system
18. higher grade rubber roof
19. abs spare tire covers
20. ladder on the Syds
21. 8 gallon water heater
22. Better tires 
23. 2 year warranty, standard
24. axle already 'flipped'
25. stone guard on front
26. water purifier/conditioner/filter built in
27. better 'stabilizing' jacks/supports
28. Interior LP tank monitor
29. Lighting in the exterior cabinets
30. cover or cutting board for the stove


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I would just point out, that the metal blinds near the sink and stove, are there to be easier to clean, and non-flammable. Our 2008 29rls Sydney does not have the lp tanks mounted on the tongue, but in a seperate compartment under the 'step' to the bed. 
Like others have said we've enjoyed doing the mods ourselves, but thats just us.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW, sounds like everyone has covered all issues, great job everyone, hope Keystone will incorporate at least some.

Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the problem with many of these is that they could detract from the attractiveness to some potential buyers. LED lights are attractive to boondockers, but the blue color would turn others off. My model wouldn't fit a "full-size" tub with getting rid of the "linen closet", which was one of the subtle selling points for me. Fantastic fans are great, but that's not really a cheap thing.

Don't mean to rain on the parade. Just suggesting that be kept in mind when coming up with the top-10 short list.

By "lighting in the exterior cabinets" do you mean the storage garages? Mine has lights.



H2oSprayer said:


> 1. Black and Gray tank rinser (ie, Quickie Flush)
> 2. Built in (hard wired) 30 amp surge protector
> 3. Electric Tongue Jack
> 4. Change all interior lights over to LED lights
> ...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Bring back the rear outside shower. It's still missing, I believe.
Ed


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

How about a better mattress so everyone doesn't have to buy their own topper?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought of a couple more that I'd like to see in my 5er that haven't been mentioned.........a locking bathroom doorknob and a removable kitchen countertop extension (like the Cougars have).


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I see what people are saying about some things being to expensive but why cant they be options. The truck I just bought came with remote vehicle start. I would have never bought this but as an option that came with my truck it is great!

I love these trailers but mine spends most of it's time in a storage lot which lends very little time to mods. Actually it would have been cheaper to get these things already on my tt then to go though adding stuff and I would rather spend my time camping then moding.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

If they did these things then there would be a post like this one...

Holiday rambler why so expensive

Except it would be titled "Outbacks why so expensive"


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> If they did these things then there would be a post like this one...
> 
> Holiday rambler why so expensive
> 
> Except it would be titled "Outbacks why so expensive"


Exactly. To be effective I think the list has to be pared down to the no-brainers in terms of additional labor or materials costs vs. UNIVERSAL benefit.

Step light and locking bathroom I think are great examples. Tank flusher, not so much... that's too big a warranty liability.

BTW, switched the bathroom knob last year and the whole family, but especially the DW, LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

How about a better power awning or go back to the manual awning on TT's.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

One more to the list

Better radio and speaker system our at least make it an option. I have this cheesy looking radio system in my Sydney that I will be removing. While I am at the factory, I need to see if I can by some cabinet doors (they should match). I am looking for one to cover the radio system and maybe for the bathroom shelves. While I am at it for the underbed storage as well.









Does anyone know if we can pruchase "stuff" direct? Extra matching coat hooks as well.

Thor


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Our 5'er has a set of cabinets over the dinette and sofa. The radio/CD player is in between the two sets of cabinets. The doors are hinged on the side, but there is about a foot or so of space between the left and right door that you have to reach around behind the fixed middle panel to see what shifted there during travel. A third door that is hinged on top would make better use of that space and make it accessible.

Make the hose come off the bottom of the shower controls instead of the top. That way it can't get that "kink" in it.

Loyalty discount for second time purchasers !!!
















I'll add a vote to:
Battery switch
receiver hitch on rear bumper.

As for more storage space, that's why I bought the 5'er.








As for ladder on the Syds, mine has one, but maybe it's the TT's that don't.

Wish I could go to the factory rally, hope to get there one day. Hope they lend an ear to this list and they'll figure out which ones are smart to do.

Hope everyone has a great time !!

Brent


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Thor said:


> Better radio and speaker system our at least make it an option. I have this cheesy looking radio system in my Sydney that I will be removing.


Now we're talking! Any $99 radio from Stuff-Mart would be better than the piece of junk that came with my trailer. I asked the dealer why it wasn't really working in stereo and was told the radio itself doesn't even have the connections for proper stereo hookup of the speakers.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Options on the assembly line would make the line more expensive. Building them all the same keeps the line moving faster I would think.

Because of the enclosed under carraige, the biggest thing I would see as a help is a Tornado as standard equipment.

Some items listed which would add cost to the unit are not needed by all consumers. An example is the radio, yea, its not great but loud when I camp is a nuisance to my neighbors and truthfully my radio has been used maybe 2 hrs total for the season, so addiing 3- 4 hundred dollars to the overall cost for a better radio is unwanted. I would be fine to save 100 more and leave the radio out all together. I bet if you tried, you could not get 10 % of this forum to agree on the exact specs of what would be a perfect unit, nevermind 10 % of all the consumers shopping. We all have different wants and needs.

Mind you, there is nothing wrong with putting this list together, tho









John


----------

